# Please recommend sacred works for female choir



## OlivierM

What are the most beautiful sacred works for female choir, with or without orchestra, according to you ?

Thanks !


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

forgot the piece in mind had male voices too


----------



## Hmmbug

Saint-Saens - Ave Maria:


----------



## MagneticGhost

Brahms - Four Songs for Female Chorus, 2 Horns and a Harp




and

Brahms - Four Songs from Op.44 for Female Chorus (unaccompanied on this link)


----------



## cjvinthechair

Vaughan Williams - Magnificat (contralto, flute, female choir & orchestra) link to part 1 of 2 




There is an imposing Gloria by Polish composer Pawel Szymanski which I couldn't (unusually !) find on YT.


----------



## schigolch

I love Poulenc's _Litanies à la Vierge Noire_.


----------



## OlivierM

Thanks for the recommendations so far, I'll look into them.


----------



## leafman

Check out the sizable body if Vivaldi's Sacred Choral Music. Many examples are posted to Youtube for quick listening.

Particularly interesting is the relatively recent activities of "Vivaldi's Women" from UK who seek to replicate the all-female performances of Vivaldi's choral works that were developed in the early 1700s during his tenure at the all-girl's orphanage in Venice.

Vivaldi's music (of all types) has been receiving much attention in the last 50 years.


----------



## hpowders

You better be careful in your recommendations. Boy sopranos can sound female.


----------

